# Gonna practice my drawing skills!



## thrsanne (Oct 16, 2011)

So, if you'd like me to draw your betta, post him or her here! Please be patient, I'm actually gonna try, ahha. Also, if you want multiple bettas to be drawn, I will draw them together! Just post their pictures, and tell me their types, as it may not be clear to me from the photos, thank you!


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

If you would like, could you please draw my male VT? Here's a few pics of him. 

Thanks!


----------



## thrsanne (Oct 16, 2011)

Hooray! I'm gonna get started now, hopefully it'll be finished.. or at least halfway done, by tomorrow!


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

I've had drawings done of almost all my guys (one is almost not really worth drawing in color since he's all white, lol), but I did get a VT (Round Tail variation) a few days ago by trading some guppies, lol.
Here's a somewhat decent picture of him... or two... lul

With flash:








Without (and you can see the shape of his tail better, too):










Edit: How comfortable are you with drawing Crowntails? ' I might add another for you to draw.


----------



## BellasMomma (Oct 8, 2011)

wow BLAKBIRD he is BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Thank you! 
I remember the day we first got him in at work. I thought for sure he'd get snatched up within the week... (I restrained myself a LOT from getting him, lol)
But he'd been there for two MONTHS. Finally I gave in and traded three juvenile guppies (old enough to sell/keep in the tanks there) for him. 
Amber (my boss/friend) knows I have a lot of bettas... She knows I don't need anymore. lol But when she saw me pick him up, she sounded surprised at how pretty he is and wondered why no one got him too. xD


----------



## BellasMomma (Oct 8, 2011)

BlakbirdxGyarados said:


> Thank you!
> I remember the day we first got him in at work. I thought for sure he'd get snatched up within the week... (I restrained myself a LOT from getting him, lol)
> But he'd been there for two MONTHS. Finally I gave in and traded three juvenile guppies (old enough to sell/keep in the tanks there) for him.
> Amber (my boss/friend) knows I have a lot of bettas... She knows I don't need anymore. lol But when she saw me pick him up, she sounded surprised at how pretty he is and wondered why no one got him too. xD


HAHA thats funnie. i only have 1 Betta but in the last month that ive had her ive gone back to the pet store about 5 times and i had to fight the urge of buying another each time. i keep tellin myself, save one Betta at a time! hes a lucky little guy, a store is not the best place for a living animal, definetly not the worst, but not the best! 
o and i LOVE yer avatar pic!!! thats so cute!


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

BellasMomma said:


> HAHA thats funnie. i only have 1 Betta but in the last month that ive had her ive gone back to the pet store about 5 times and i had to fight the urge of buying another each time. i keep tellin myself, save one Betta at a time! hes a lucky little guy, a store is not the best place for a living animal, definetly not the worst, but not the best!
> o and i LOVE yer avatar pic!!! thats so cute!


Generally, yes, a pet store is no place for bettas, considering they're one of the most misunderstood fish. Where I work isn't a chain store though, and the employees (who are really just the couple that I work for) actually do their research. We clean betta cups every day (except Sundays as that's the day we are closed), so all the bettas we have are well cared for. Only thing that worries me are the people who come in and barely listen to the advice we give for the betta's care. |D;;
And thank you!  I couldn't help but put that quote in the picture. :lol:


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

can you do rose and oceanist? there not a spawning pair just saying

oceanist: HMPK salamander male
















and rose:longed finned female VT
















thx if you can =]]


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

thrsanne said:


> Hooray! I'm gonna get started now, hopefully it'll be finished.. or at least halfway done, by tomorrow!


Okay thanks you!!! ^.^ Can't wait to see!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

me too >w<


----------

